

Ask HN: Is anyone building a decentralized resilient messaging app? - itamarwe


======
smt88
Depends on what you mean by "decentralized".

Email is technically decentralized. Many of us use hosted mail services, but
we could just as easily use our own PC as a mail server.

There are similarly decentralized chat services, such as XMPP.

~~~
mhoogendoorn
I'm keeping a close eye on [http://matrix.org/](http://matrix.org/).

To quote the homepage: "Matrix is an open standard for decentralised
communication, providing simple HTTP APIs and open source reference
implementations for securely distributing and persisting JSON over an open
federation of servers."

It's not finished by far, since for example there is no end-to-end encryption
yet [1], but the specs look really promising.

[1] [http://matrix.org/docs/spec/#end-to-end-
encryption](http://matrix.org/docs/spec/#end-to-end-encryption)

